# Smash and Grab



## shpence (Dec 18, 2018)

I’m interested in the GGD Smash & Grab plug-in as I’m not a huge fan of the (compression) plug-ins that come with Toontrack EZ/Superior drummer. I have sunk too much money into Toontrack stuff to abandon it anytime soon though haha. Anyone snag this plug-in yet? Seems like it could save some time whilst using multi-out.


----------



## isispelican (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm definitely eyeballing it. Hi and low cut filters and also look ahead on the side chain are great features, I'm not sure if I've seen another comp that has all three. I love Nolly's sounds so I trust that it will be amazing, would also like to read what others think about it.


----------



## shpence (Jan 21, 2019)

14 day trial available. Almost wish I didn’t try it due to not wanting to return to how my drum mix was before. Well done GGD Marketing team.


----------



## bulb (Jan 21, 2019)

shpence said:


> 14 day trial available. Almost wish I didn’t try it due to not wanting to return to how my drum mix was before. Well done GGD Marketing team.



Haha well that’s entirely the idea behind the demo! We really think this compressor will help you get your drums to the next level, so with a trial you can see for yourself and then want to buy it because you actually use it!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 1, 2019)

I finally got some drum mics (yay, Christmas  ) and been working on recording and mixing at band practice... I'll probably be snagging the demo in the next week or so to try it out. I can post some comparison vids later, if it'd be helpful.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 1, 2019)

bulb said:


> Haha well that’s entirely the idea behind the demo! We really think this compressor will help you get your drums to the next level, so with a trial you can see for yourself and then want to buy it because you actually use it!



Just like (the multi-national coffee shop) where I work... the first taste is free, after that you pay


----------



## CLAYSHAPER (Jul 24, 2019)

bulb said:


> Haha well that’s entirely the idea behind the demo! We really think this compressor will help you get your drums to the next level, so with a trial you can see for yourself and then want to buy it because you actually use it!



I'm using Smash and grab and it's easy, fast and sounds killer. I'm so happy about it.


----------



## 7ibby001 (Sep 9, 2019)

I already own Modern and Massive, would it be worth it to get Smash and Grab alongside it? I've sunk so much money into plugins recently, I've been putting off other upgrades to my studio because of it .-.


----------



## Kaura (Sep 9, 2019)

7ibby001 said:


> I already own Modern and Massive, would it be worth it to get Smash and Grab alongside it? I've sunk so much money into plugins recently, I've been putting off other upgrades to my studio because of it .-.



If you don't have any nice compressor plugins already I'd say it's worth it. Nowadays I just have to slap that on the drum bus and that's drum mixing basicly done.


----------

